# Looking for 2 more people for 4-29 offshore



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

We are meeting at 4am at Bucees in Freeport on 332, Going to leave in the dark and fish til the wind picks up. Short weather window. Can accomodate 2 more people. Dont need rods/reels, can bring tackle if you like. 

Text me at 713-614-0099 if interested.

Daren


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> We are meeting at 4am at Bucees in Freeport on 332, Going to leave in the dark and fish til the wind picks up. Short weather window. Can accomodate 2 more people. Dont need rods/reels, can bring tackle if you like.
> 
> Text me at 713-614-0099 if interested.
> 
> Daren


Can't make this time. Maybe next time.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get a day off Friday but can't make it. Have a safe trip and good time Daren.


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I would have checked this forum earlier ! Dang the luck , see if I ever take a napp again befor checking 2cool .
Be safe and let us know how ya'll do .


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Must be itching bad to fish... high preassure and 20+ knt winds...
Maybe once the breeze slacks a little bit more it will get better? I'm here in League City, send me a PM sometime if you have a spot open. I have all my own gear, and a few spots on the GPS depending where you like to launch from. Good luck man and tight lines.. Chad M.


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> We are meeting at 4am at Bucees in Freeport on 332, Going to leave in the dark and fish til the wind picks up. Short weather window. Can accomodate 2 more people. Dont need rods/reels, can bring tackle if you like.
> 
> Text me at 713-614-0099 if interested.
> 
> Daren


Were you able to get past the end of the jetties?


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, would love to tag along; however, I just log in for the first time this week. Hope you guys have a safe and productive trip!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

rel900 said:


> Were you able to get past the end of the jetties?


yea, we went 20 miles out very early. Fished for about 45 min and turned around. Good to test the boat out with though and get a little experience in rough water with the new boat. Caught 1 jackfish and then caught a 42" redfish in the brazos river.


----------

